# Audio players not seeing/playing mp3s



## Grell (May 20, 2015)

Hello, I have recently installed FreeBSD 10.1-Release for amd64 arch.  Everything went fine except that I cannot seem to get rhythmbox to see my mp3 collection.  I thought this may be because I don't have the proper gstreamer plugins so I install all of them to no avail.  The funny thing is that if I use XMMS instead the mp3s are added and I can play them fine.  I have tried juk as well but while juk can see the files and add them, juk cannot play them.  Any ideas what could be the problem?  Thanks again.


----------



## shepper (May 20, 2015)

Ports maintains older gstreamer plugin (gstreamer version 0.10) and the newer gstreamer1.  audio/rhythmbox lists the gstreamer1 plugins, likely audio/gstreamer1-plugins-lame will play mp3's.


----------



## Grell (May 21, 2015)

I've installed all the gstreamer and gstreamer1 plugins to no avail.


----------



## Grell (May 21, 2015)

Juk is now working properly but rhythmbox is still not.  I may just use Juk instead to be honest, it seems to have a better interface anyway.


----------

